
Effect of Wearable Technology on Long-Term Weight Loss - wilsonfiifi
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2553448
======
DrScump
"...the addition of a wearable technology device to a standard behavioral
intervention resulted in _less_ weight loss over 24 months."

Almost 70% more weight loss in the _standard_ group. Wow.

